# Tbg booth at the blast



## dpoole (Mar 21, 2011)

The TBG is working on getting a booth at the gon outdoor blast this year. It is not a done deal yet, but there will be a need for as many volunteers as possible to help. If you would be willing to spend some time at the booth please put you name here.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 21, 2011)

When and where is it going to be?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 21, 2011)

I might could help you out with that, iffin you don't mind.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 21, 2011)

If I make it to the Blast I will be glad to help out for a few hours so put me down as a pinch hitter.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 21, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> When and where is it going to be?



not sure of the dates yet location Macon


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 21, 2011)

dpoole said:


> not sure of the dates yet location Macon



Outdoor Blast 2011 Details 
When: July 22-24, 2011

Where: Macon Centreplex, I-16 and Coliseum Drive, Macon, Ga. http://www.maconcentreplex.com/

Show Times & Dates:
Friday, July 22:  3 p. m. - 9 p.m.
Saturday, July 23:  9 a.m. - 7 p.m.
Sunday, July 24:  10 a.m. - 5 p.m.

http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=151


----------



## belle&bows (Mar 21, 2011)

Be happy to do what I can.

David


----------



## dutchman (Mar 21, 2011)

Put me down as questionable. Depends on whether or not we have Kalia that weekend.


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 21, 2011)

Donnie, was gonna forward you the details Mindy sent me but realized i don't have your e-mail address


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 21, 2011)

It is kinda far away but I would love to help at the booth as long as I dont have to work.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 22, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> It is kinda far away but I would love to help at the booth as long as I dont have to work.



 sure would be  GOOD PLACE TO DISPLAY THAT BIG BUCK YOU HARVESTED.


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Donnie, I have never been to the blast since they changed it from the buckarama. I think it would be awesome to have alot of pictures and stuff for everyone to look at and hopefully recruit some new members.


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Buckarama is still around, just in Atlanta a week or so later. Steve/GON split from the Buckarama and formed their own show


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 22, 2011)

There is still a Buckasomething at the ag center in Perry also.

A TV showing 2010 and 2011 traditional kills might cause folks to stop and take a peek too.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 22, 2011)

dpoole said:


> sure would be  GOOD PLACE TO DISPLAY THAT BIG BUCK YOU HARVESTED.





hogdgz said:


> I think it would be awesome to have alot of pictures and stuff for everyone to look at and hopefully recruit some new members.





Barry Duggan said:


> A TV showing 2010 and 2011 traditional kills might cause folks to stop and take a peek too.



All great ideas. We already have some great videos to show. Showing them will require someone with the know how to set it up and make it happen. 
A display of a few recurves, longbows, and self bows along with different broadheads and such might make for some interesting show and tell especially for someone new or interested in trad archery and TBG.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 22, 2011)

I will be glad to help out! Just let me know what time I need to be there


----------



## Necedah (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll be glad to spend some time in the booth. Let me know when to be there.

Dave


----------



## dutchman (May 15, 2011)

Have we contacted GON yet in order to get a booth?

What ideas do we have regarding what that booth will look like?

Are we going to be able to put up a target or two and let people give traditional shooting a try?

How about a TV with DVD capability and some of buckbacks' slide shows set to music?

Just wondering out loud, sort of...


----------



## hogdgz (May 15, 2011)

The slide show with a bunch of kill pics would be awesome!!!


----------



## dpoole (May 16, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Have we contacted GON yet in order to get a booth?
> 
> What ideas do we have regarding what that booth will look like?
> 
> ...



dont have any answers for you have tried to get it confirmed but that has not happened yet.


----------



## bamabird (May 16, 2011)

Count me out,although I'd love to be a part.I will be doing a youth event in Yatesville the 23rd for Reconciliation House,an outreach group who does an annual outdoor retreat for kids whose parents are incarcerated...TS(fishunter)


----------



## bownarrow (May 19, 2011)

just heard from Daryl Kirby and got it worked out. Donnie, i didn't have your number so asked Danny to give you a call. Call me when you have a chance and let's talk it over and get it goin

thanks,
Joel


----------



## dpoole (May 19, 2011)

Joel got this workrd out  so we are going to need lots of help to make this a succes  i dont have all   the details yet talked to joel briefly today. Gon has donated a place for the tbg to set up a traditional archery booth. There will be a place set up for kids to shoot free.this is a great way for those that love traditional archery and the great folks involved to help spread the good news to those not yet infected with the virus. It is my understanding that we  have untill noon that friday to have the booth set up. We will then need volunters to help with the kids shooting and the booth. I guess at this point we are open to any and all suggestions for what we want to have at the booth. Please feel free to make your suggestions. Pictures, videos,bows and arrows needed for display.hatchetdan said if some staves showed up he knows a man with a hatchet. Lets get together with joel and make this work.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 19, 2011)

I'm still willing to help, providing something unseen doesn't come up.


----------



## Al33 (May 20, 2011)

Not trying to volunteer Hatchet Bow Dan but if he is so inclined, has the time, and providing there will be enough room for him to do it, demonstrating how he makes a hatchet bow would be awesome.

Regarding the slide/video show, someone with a laptop, monitor, and skills to put it together will need to step up pretty quick and put the presentation together if it is going to happen.

Also, time slots for volunteers to man the booth would be nice versus folks just showing up.


----------



## dutchman (May 20, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Not trying to volunteer Hatchet Bow Dan but if he is so inclined, has the time, and providing there will be enough room for him to do it, demonstrating how he makes a hatchet bow would be awesome.
> 
> Regarding the slide/video show, someone with a laptop, monitor, and skills to put it together will need to step up pretty quick and put the presentation together if it is going to happen.
> 
> Also, time slots for volunteers to man the booth would be nice versus folks just showing up.



Obviously, we'll need electricity at the booth to do any kind of slide show. It won't be difficult to put one together, it can be as simple as a PowerPoint Presentation. If nobeody else steps up to do this, I'll see what I can put together.

The time slot idea is fine, Al. I can cook something up on that as well and folks can sign up for a slot and we'll update the list.

Let me get cracking on that right now...


----------



## Al33 (May 20, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Obviously, we'll need electricity at the booth to do any kind of slide show. It won't be difficult to put one together, it can be as simple as a PowerPoint Presentation. If nobeody else steps up to do this, I'll see what I can put together.
> 
> The time slot idea is fine, Al. I can cook something up on that as well and folks can sign up for a slot and we'll update the list.
> 
> Let me get cracking on that right now...



 Good deal Gene!!! I had not thought about the electrical end but I know there is a premium price to pay to have it. Not sure what it will require from the TBG officers to approve the funds to get electricity but I (for only one) think we should since we at least got a free booth.

Depending on the number of volunteers I'm thinking 2 hour slots. If a volunteer wants to do more than two he can sign up for more than one slot.

Who will be able to help with the Thursday/Friday set-up?

I surely don't want to step on any toes in this effort, just offering up some ideas and suggestions.


----------



## dutchman (May 20, 2011)

Day/Date	            Start Time	End Time	Name	                              Phone
Friday, July 22	             12:00 PM	3:00 PM		


	                            3:00 PM	4:00 PM		


	                            4:00 PM	5:00 PM		


	                            5:00 PM	6:00 PM		


	                            6:00 PM	7:00 PM		


	                            7:00 PM	8:00 PM		


	                             8:00 PM	9:00 PM		


Here's what Friday would look like, I'm guessing. I left it as 1-hour time slots. I figure we'd need three people in the booth at a time. One would be managing the kids' shooting, the others would answer questions and talk to the folks coming by. Like Al, I'm just thinking out loud and not trying to step on anybody's toes.

Forgive the formatting. This site doesn't work well with Excell...


----------



## dpoole (May 20, 2011)

what you have startted gene looks good to me. Friday is a work day for some people. If there are some people who have that friday available to help with set up and they would help then that would be great. Dont know the plans yet on getting one of the tbg trailers there. I think tony has a youth event already scheduled for that saturday in Yatesville so he will need some help there also. Going also to need some people that can stay late sunday pm to pack everything back up also.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 20, 2011)

I can help, just not sure exactly where and what time. My work schedule that far in advance is more flexible, maybe I can help with set-up to, but I have to know to be off. Is the booth to be up all 3 days, and manned (or womaned)? I know I can't be there all 3 days. Are we gonna let kiddies shoot some all 3 days?Just asking the questions Boss......


----------



## dutchman (May 20, 2011)

I forgot about the youth event that Tony has already committed to. That may put a serious crimp in the plan to let kids shoot...


----------



## TNGIRL (May 20, 2011)

But if we put our kids bows and arrows together, along with 2 or 3 small targets with gloves/arm guards....we can do it I believe. Just gotta keep up with what and whose is what and whose!!!! I have some of everything and will lend a hand. All of us have extra stuff.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (May 20, 2011)

I am committed to helping Tony in Yatesville on Saturday.  I will be able to help in Macon on Sunday. ( Let the "Appentice" Al make a hatchet bow in Macon on Saturday.)


----------



## dpoole (May 21, 2011)

HATCHETBOWDAN said:


> I am committed to helping Tony in Yatesville on Saturday.  I will be able to help in Macon on Sunday. ( Let the "Appentice" Al make a hatchet bow in Macon on Saturday.)



AL get rogerb to make one with you. best i remember yall both took the class at the same time and did GREAT !!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2754&cid=158

Based on what I read in the article linked above, we're now obligated to have the booth!

We need volunteers for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

dutchman said:


> http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2754&cid=158
> 
> Based on what I read in the article linked above, we're now obligated to have the booth!
> 
> We need volunteers for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday!



We may have more business than you can shake a stick at.
I have made this event the last 3 years, and it is always
loaded with kids; lot's of them. The shooting and casting
booth sponsered by the Ga DNR, generally has a line
of youngsters ready to take a shot, or a throw.
Gonna be busy and we will need a banner, targets with
stands and backstops, bows and arrows and shooting
stations, and people. 

Attached is a page from this month's GON Mag.
Joel is responsible for this wonderful publicity.
Good job Joel!


----------



## John Webb (Jun 1, 2011)

Al33 said:


> All great ideas. We already have some great videos to show. Showing them will require someone with the know how to set it up and make it happen.
> A display of a few recurves, longbows, and self bows along with different broadheads and such might make for some interesting show and tell especially for someone new or interested in trad archery and TBG.



Al, I can and would be happy to display some of the things I have made. Seeing how I am of the younger age group, if anyone around my age sees that I'm doing this kind of stuff, they may get drawn into it as well.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, since I never help or volunteer, I'll take Friday off and be there with my truck. My truck is full of tools, saws, drills nailguns, whatever. Whatever needs to be built, I can do it right. Probably have some material in my shed if we need it.

I've got 1 youth bow that I share with my 9 yo nephews I will bring  but only 3 arrows and 2 gloves
I can bring a hickory stave if needed and I've got a bundle of 2 y.o. cane that someone (not me) could make into arrows

I could probable bring Al33 to help banginghe) but if I have to stay the night in a hotel with him TBG would owe me a free year membership.


----------



## bamabird (Jun 1, 2011)

If necessary to meet number of bows perhaps needed,we could always go with some of the PVC pipe bows like someone was making at Appling.Very simple to make,and,while much less pleasing aesthetically,they get the job done...TS(fishunter)


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2011)

If Nicodemus is gonna have his booth and Sultan his, ya'll might wanna be sure & have some MAJOR distance between ya'll............ talk about a congested aisle!!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 1, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Ok, since I never help or volunteer, I'll take Friday off and be there with my truck. My truck is full of tools, saws, drills nailguns, whatever. Whatever needs to be built, I can do it right. Probably have some material in my shed if we need it.
> 
> I've got 1 youth bow that I share with my 9 yo nephews I will bring  but only 3 arrows and 2 gloveso
> I can bring a hickory stave if needed and I've got a bundle of 2 y.o. cane that someone (not me) could make into arrows
> ...



I will check on that Friday as well. We are scheduled to host our grandgirl that weekend, so taking Friday off will about right...


----------



## dpoole (Jun 1, 2011)

John bring that stave dont know when but hatchet bows will be made that weekend. and getting there early friday am to have things set up by noon opening would be great.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If Nicodemus is gonna have his booth and Sultan his, ya'll might wanna be sure & have some MAJOR distance between ya'll............ talk about a congested aisle!!



dont think NICK is gona be able to make the show this year due to knee problems and work/insurance related issues.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 2, 2011)

We need about three or four more people to volunteer for Friday and we'll be set. Then we'll go to work on Saturday and Sunday.

Who's with me and John on Friday?


----------



## SOS (Jun 2, 2011)

Let me know if you need Friday - ain't my Friday off, but can take a day of vacation if you need me.  Planning on helping for one day.  Spending the night to help for more than one day is a little pricey right now with 2 kids in college.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll join John for  the ride down on Friday, y'all are going to need a supervisor, aren't you?

Just curious, does anyone know how much room we are going to have? Will we be outside with the kids shoot or inside? Gotta know these things to plan accordingly.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 3, 2011)

MR AL friday would be a great day for you to make a hatchet bow !!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 3, 2011)

dpoole said:


> MR AL friday would be a great day for you to make a hatchet bow !!



Thanks, but no thanks, I will not be making a hatchet bow any of the event days. I still am not real sure about what I am doing when making one.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

dpoole said:


> dont think NICK is gona be able to make the show this year due to knee problems and work/insurance related issues.


 Didn't think about that, I was just thinking if many of the GON bunch have booth's they either need to give the group their on section or spread them WAY out!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

I might prowl through. Just ain`t no tellin`..


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll help, I'm not a member of TBG yet, but can help Friday and some on saturday. also have 2 youth bows and arrows you could use.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 4, 2011)

i spoke with joel today.His computer is in the shop.The power comp sent double voltage through the lines and fried it. He said he will get back on very soon with more details and will get with all those who have offered to help and will get a schedule together . he thinks we have a 20x40 ft space.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 12, 2011)

Put me in coach. I can work fri pm stay over and work sat morning. As volunteers come forward I can do 2-3 shifts fri and sat. I`ll also bring a bear and javelina skull plus a couple of sheds. I have 5 kids bows with arrows but no gloves or armgaurds, 2 of them are left handed. I`ll also display my stone points made by the legendary Woody Blackwell. So with all that on offer please delegate me as needed.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2011)

OK, Friday looks pretty good.

Tatonka Chips
Al33
SOS
Emusmacker
Chris Horsman
Dutchman

Now, how about Saturday?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 13, 2011)

Saturday for me. I can be there to open, and work the morning shift.

J


----------



## dpoole (Jun 13, 2011)

Danny Beckwith   donnie poole  and john webb sunday


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll be there Sat with Hampton...... put us to work.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 13, 2011)

If nothing happens, I'll be there Sunday too, if you don't mind.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> If nothing happens, I'll be there Sunday too, if you don't mind.



Is there a short cut from Macon to...Macon? If so, you'd best not take it...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 13, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Is there a short cut from Macon to...Macon? If so, you'd best not take it...



There is from where I live, to the blast...but I'm not going to risk taking it.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> There is from where I live, to the blast...but I'm not going to risk taking it.



Good man! Looking for you on Sunday...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 14, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Good man! Looking for you on Sunday...



Do you reckon I ought to leave the house Saturday night, so I'll be sure to get there on time? Sometimes, five to six miles can turn into a long ways.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 14, 2011)

I can also do sat am.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 14, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Do you reckon I ought to leave the house Saturday night, so I'll be sure to get there on time? Sometimes, five to six miles can turn into a long ways.



Naw, but Sunday at daylight may be necessary.

I wouldn't want you to get there too early and have to sleep in the parking lot in that park of town...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 14, 2011)

Updated 6/16/11 - 10:23 a.m.

Friday
Tatonka Chips
Al33
Chris Horsman
Dutchman
BowNArrow - 6:00 pm - 9:00 pm
George Pierce


Saturday Morning
Chris Horsman
Jake Allen
TnGirl
Tatonka Chips
Al33
Sawtooth
Mrs. Sawtooth
SOS
BowNArrow
George Pierce

Saturday Afternoon
Barry Duggan
SOS
Necedah
RogerB
Hogdgz
Andrea
BowNArrow
George Pierce


Sunday
DPoole
HatchetbowDan
John Webb
Barry Duggan
Choctawlb
Snakekiller - PM
Buckbacks
Bam Bam
George Pierce


Who else can help out?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 14, 2011)

That's:
6 hrs on Fri.
10 hrs on Sat.
7 hrs on Sun.
We are in great shape for Friday....But NEED lots of help on Sat. it's the longest time coverage and will have alot of visitors on Sat. due to the weekend.
Then Sunday pm is break down and put up time!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm planning on being there Fri- and sat, what can I do to help, what to bring, ETC??


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 14, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> I'm planning on being there Fri- and sat, what can I do to help, what to bring, ETC??



You and Terrah can come Sat and help me and Jeff!!!!!! 
We'll have bows and arras etc. BUT if you bring your own things you gotta keep up with them so they don't get mixed up and maybe lost. I would hate that.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 14, 2011)

The plan is for John and I to be there early Friday to help with the booth set-up, spend the night and do the show on Saturday. If Dave (Necedah) can make it he and I discussed working the booth a few hours on Saturday also.

I will be bringing a few kids bows and arrows. The top parts of old thick socks works great for arm protectors for the kids. Just cut off the foot portion and it slides over the forearm. May need some small sizes for the little thin arms.

Looking forward to seeing all of you that can make it even if only to stop by and visit.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 14, 2011)

I might could leave out Saturday morning, and help out a bit Saturday afternoon, seeing how it's only about a 25 minute drive for me.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 14, 2011)

I know the sock trick....so I'll start getting a bunch of different sizes to cut the ends out of and bring them. Won't hurt if we throw them away. 
Glad your MIL is getting better now Barry....
Jeff and I have a plan to put together some poster boards with TBG pics on them....hopefully we'll get it together by then and it'll work out, next best thing to a video running all the time.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 14, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I know the sock trick....so I'll start getting a bunch of different sizes to cut the ends out of and bring them. Won't hurt if we throw them away.
> Glad your MIL is getting better now Barry....
> Jeff and I have a plan to put together some poster boards with TBG pics on them....hopefully we'll get it together by then and it'll work out, next best thing to a video running all the time.



You do plan on washing those socks first, I hope.
Thanks, she's back home now.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 14, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> You do plan on washing those socks first, I hope.
> 
> Thanks, she's back home now.



WITH bleach...

Your home?

Keep 'em coming folks. The list is looking some better...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 14, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> You do plan on washing those socks first, I hope.
> Thanks, she's back home now.



nope.... gonna hang out at my local LaundraMat and steal them from the washer and dryers!!!!
here's your sign Barry!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 14, 2011)

dutchman said:


> WITH bleach...
> 
> Your home?
> 
> Keep 'em coming folks. The list is looking some better...



No, her home in Hazelhurst. She had been in the hospice center in Vidalia.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 14, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> nope.... gonna hang out at my local LaundraMat and steal them from the washer and dryers!!!!
> here's your sign Barry!!!!



While you are passing out signs, let me just say, if you are going to hang around that LaundraMat very long, you might want to apply some sun screen, cause it's bound to be mighty hot in there.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 14, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> No, her home in Hazelhurst. She had been in the hospice center in Vidalia.



Glad she was able to return home.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2011)

Need more help, folks. Please, if you're a TBG member, help us reach out to the outdoor community that will be attending the Blast. We need you!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 15, 2011)

Put Andrea and I down for Saturday afternoon, we will be glad to help out and spend the afternoon at the booth.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2011)

Updated just now...


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 15, 2011)

Not a member but I could help out Sat or Sunday whenever necessary just tell me when.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 16, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Not a member but I could help out Sat or Sunday whenever necessary just tell me when.



uh oh , hide the coffee pots ...


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 16, 2011)

I can throw my name in the hat for Sunday. I am not a member but can help out.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 16, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Not a member but I could help out Sat or Sunday whenever necessary just tell me when.





bam_bam said:


> I can throw my name in the hat for Sunday. I am not a member but can help out.



When can we sign you two up?


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 16, 2011)

dutchman said:


> When can we sign you two up?



That sunday I guess


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2011)

I can help out Sat am, I'll just plan on staying the night in Macon and being there sat am for awhile. Just let me know. I have no problem doing a double shift if need be.  Just let me know the time.


----------



## bamabird (Jun 16, 2011)

I might be able to come down for the first half of Sunday.Don't need to be too late getting back home;4 A.M. Monday comes dark and early.I'll be at the Yatesville youth event all day Saturday...T. Smith(fishunter)


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2011)

Bad news guys, Just found out we will be on vacation that week at the beach. Dang it man, i was really hoping to get by and help. Really sorry guys, i know it puts ya;ll in a bad spot, and it's part my fault, I wasn't sure what week we were going and the wife just confirmed it.  If anything changes and we do get back on thursday, I'll be there but I'm not promising.  Again, soory for the mix up.


----------



## bownarrow (Jun 20, 2011)

H'lo everybody, tween the computer ills and breaking in a new job, haven't been here in a while. As usual, you folks have done a wonderful job of taking the ball and running with it. Appreciate the organization/charts too, those names will help when i start to get badges. Gene, please add me to the list for Friday 6-9 (I'm still trying to get it worked out to be there for a while that morning for setup), Saturday all day.

We might also think about doing some or all of setup on Thursday---we can get in there anytime between 8 a.m. and 7 p.m. if that would work better for us.

P.S. Thanks Donnie for trying to keep me in the loop, been without signal most days and too late to call when i get in


----------



## dpoole (Jun 20, 2011)

Joel will we have access to electricity ?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 20, 2011)

Joel, how will we obtain those name badges?esp if someone came real early to help with set-up etc????


----------



## bownarrow (Jun 21, 2011)

gonna go to the venue tomorrow to look at our allotted space. should have the electricity answer after that. I will have the badges after Thursday (July 21) morning.

Our space is in the NE corner, same area as the GA Bowhunter Classic but other side of the bleachers. Mindy thinks it's about 30 X 60.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 22, 2011)

looks like  this  is coming together  gona be a great opportunity for the TBG.


----------



## bownarrow (Jun 22, 2011)

Barry and I went over and looked at our place today and its huge with lots of electrical outlets, got a rollup door right beside it that ought to make setup and breakdown go very well. It is accessed by going into an open area between the Marriott hotel and the centreplex itself. 

The corridor from the Marriott lobby down to the arena area is also home to the ugliest carpet me or Barry have ever seen---you owe it to yourself to check it out while we're there cause it's probably gonna be in the Guinness book of world records.   

Wish I had thought to take a picture of it...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 22, 2011)

Not only is the carpet ugly, it consist of at least three different color lots. Probably picked it up cheap when they were remodeling down at the motel 6. Somebody should have left the light on for em.

We only got lost once.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 23, 2011)

now that we know we have access to electricity can some of yall smart folks put together some pictures/videos that we can show that shows how much fun we have ?


----------



## dutchman (Jun 26, 2011)

This event is about a month away. We could use others to help out in the booth in all time slots!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 26, 2011)

Im going to be there sometime that weekend just not shure what day


----------



## grayseal (Jun 27, 2011)

Dutchman,

I'm open to help all three days since I don't have to run two booths this year. Just tell me what you need as I was planning to there Friday and Sat (old habit of working the event) and Sunday.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 27, 2011)

Bows For Sale    It has been approved  If yall have any bows you wish to sell bring them with you to the Blast there will be a place at the booth to display they.


----------



## bamabird (Jun 28, 2011)

Dan,I know you said you'd help with the Reconciliation House youth retreat event,but if you feel you'd prove more useful at Macon,feel free.I can probably get 'Big Wind' Brian Harvey and his two sons to help...TS(fishunter)


----------



## grayseal (Jun 29, 2011)

Since the event is open to the public at 3 pm Friday when would be a good time to meet and set up the booth? In the past I got there around one and was set up and ready by three. But sometimes the more time you have the better. I have on my laptop a lot of pictures I've take from shoots and off the net of people and targets. It is set up as a slide show, haven't figured out the music part yet, but I will bring it along. Did we ask for AC power yet? Do we need tables and chairs? I've had to supply them at some shows so have them already and they are ready to go.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jun 30, 2011)

Tony It's your call. Remeber how it was last year.


----------



## bownarrow (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks to all for the generous offers of help and ideas. My plans are to get our space marked off and the basic fixtures in place on Thursday morning. With that done, we can probably follow grayseal's example and be okay getting there around midday on Friday to finish up---but that's up to the folks who are doing the final touches. It looks like i can be there for at least a while on Friday morning so if that's the call let me know. There will be a rack for bows (including those for sale) but please, if you're selling one, be sure to attach all info securely to the bow re: whose bow, how much, etc. There should also be a DVD and screen to put up images, bring your favorite traditional archery discs.

Goin up and spend a little way overdue time with my folks so i'll be off the grid for a few days, yall are doing a great job here so I'll check in when i get back for new developments


----------



## dpoole (Jul 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## grayseal (Jul 7, 2011)

Danny, I sent a list of thing that are needed from the GON i.e. tables, chairs, electric, area marked off, exhibitor badges etc... All I need is the time to meet thursday to setup. I do not have a booth this year so I have all the time to work our booth. I've done these and Buckaramas for many more years than I like to remember. I have extra stuff(working supplies) that I have collected over the years that we can use let me know.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 7, 2011)

Crew list is updated (you'll find in in the middle of page 2 in this thread). Still could use more folks to help.


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 8, 2011)

George, you actually sent that list to me. I'll try to sit down over the weekend and answer all those questions and get back to you but for starters:

yes, we will have exhibitor passes at the door under each person's name. 

We'll meet each day at the front (facing I-16) door 30 minutes before the show opens (if you're coming in after the show opens come to the booth) except for:

the Friday setup crew which will meet at the front entrance at noon on Friday.

and, I'm gonna be there Thursday at 9 to mark off our space and do some very basic preliminary setup if anyone cares to join me (but please don't anyone make a special trip--what I'll be doing will be very minor prep work)


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 9, 2011)

Ime making a knife for you guys and gals and be sending it by TNGIRL


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks a bunch Sharpe, we appreciate all donations but especially those that are handmade. back when i still made a few bows i felt like there was a little bit of me in every one of them, I'm sure the same is true of your knives and that's what makes your gift so special. 

And Donnie Poole told me something else about your knives: "they'll cut you !" Sounded like the voice of experience so I didn't ask for details....


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 9, 2011)

Gene, I know most but not all of the folks real names so could you post or e-mail me the handles/names of the folks on the list.

Sorry Gene, not thinking too well, please disregard.

To all folks who are helping and are listed by your handle: please either post your real name here or e-mail me at sportravel@yahoo.com

thanks,
Joel


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 9, 2011)

Tomilee Varnell


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 12, 2011)

started another thread to get a list started of everyone who's bringing something: kids bows, arrows and tackle, traditional subject DVDs, bows or other trad gear you want to sell/display, backstop material (have some, can always use more), extension cord/power strips and any cool-lookin trad stuff that would add to the appearance of the booth (like Chris' bear and gator skulls), etc.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone bringing any deer mounts?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 12, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Anyone bringing any deer mounts?



you are........


----------



## dutchman (Jul 12, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> you are........



Tell him, girl...


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 12, 2011)

will there be anywhere to hang a mount?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 12, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> will there be anywhere to hang a mount?



If not a stand could be easily made by John on Friday


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is the knife that raleigh has donated for ya`ll. It is a beauty.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=630018


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow that knife is awesome.


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 13, 2011)

wow, wish i could put in to win that---it's gorgeous and the sheath really completes the package


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 14, 2011)

bownarrow said:


> wow, wish i could put in to win that---it's gorgeous and the sheath really completes the package



And why can't you?????? I'll put your name in the box if you aren't able to! we'll probably not see each other on Friday, coming or going different times.
This give away is strictly for gon forum members AND the TBG members......so!!!!!


----------



## SOS (Jul 14, 2011)

Steve Sheetz


----------

